# Metric Nut Driver Set



## mmichaud (Jan 3, 2008)

I am in the process of repairing my trailing truck on my Accucraft K-27. I am in need of 1.6 and 2mm hex nut drivers. Would anyone know where I could purchase a set or at the very least the indivdual nut drivers?


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Micro Mark has a very nice set
http://www.micromark.com/8-piece-pr...,7778.html


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another source, sets or individual pieces...
Paul R...

http://www.wihatools.com/


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike, 

Does Accucraft thenmselves have any - my two Accucraft locos had one with each? 

Maybe a note to Cliff Luscher (his Gmail address is on their site)


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a set that should cover any Accucraft bolt or nut. http://www.micro-tools.com/store/P-26592/Precision-Nut-Driver-7pc-Set-15--40mm.aspx 

It is from micro-tools which have a large range of small tools for working on cameras. 

The MicroMark set does not have the sizes requested. Most of my Accucraft locos came with one size. Latest ones come with two. He may not have gotten the sizes he requires. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

My suggestion is to go directly to Wihatools. THey are the maker oif any set pictured, but they have at least all sizes.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Second recommendation for Wiha tools, go right there and get exactly what you need. I have 3 accucraft locos. (4 if you count Casey Jr!) 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

For Wiha tools, I usually go here first: http://www.all-spec.com 
The prices are generally lower than those of the wihatools website and they stock quite a bit. 

Mohammed


----------



## mmichaud (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help. I purchased the Wiha set and they worked perfect. The locomotive is now repaired. 

Mike


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I also need to do some repairs on an Accucraft locomotive and Cliff said I need a 1.6 mm nut driver. Checked the sites listed here and did not see anyone who sold a 1.6. Will a 1.5 or 1.8 from the set work good enough? Don't want to buy something and then have it be a waste of money because it did not work.

Thank you.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I have worked on a ton of Accucraft locos, an I have never needed a 1.6 nut driver... I think I have every size there is in 
both metric & US, an if there is one I don't have I'd like to know about it... In the range Ur looking for there is 1.5, 1.8, 2.0... 
Think old Cliff had a minor brain failure...
Paul R...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mmichaud on 09 Mar 2012 09:10 PM 


I am in the process of repairing my trailing truck on my Accucraft K-27. I am in need of 1.6 and 2mm hex nut drivers. Would anyone know where I could purchase a set or at the very least the indivdual nut drivers?


Thanks,


Mike


I hate to post this now you bought an expensaive set of Wiha nut drivers, but Accucraft sells the 1.6mm and 2mm nut drivers in their eStore. http://www.accucraftestore.com/inde...;offset=12 *AP-29101* and *AP-29102*


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

The "M1.6" bolts on MY Accucrafts use a 2mm nut driver and the "M2" bolts use a 3mm nut driver. M1.6 is the thread size, if I am not mistaken. Anyway the smallest bolts in a Ruby kit are listed as "M1.6" and a Wiha 2mm nut driver fits them. 

Larry


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Mighty clever of Accucraft to list nut drivers by the screw size rather than the head size,
nothing like adding to the overall confusion, eh!!
Paul R...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but the head size can vary for the same screw size... and then no one will get the right driver ha ha! 

I have a few Accu locos, and bought the Wiha set, and STILL needed some bizarre sizes... 

Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I've just been lucky then, I've worked on about every kind of Accucraft there is, an I've yet to find a nut, 
or screw that I didn't have a nut driver, or whatever to fit... Know what U mean though about given screw, bolt 
sizes having different sized heads or take different sized nut... Like to have a dollar for every 1/4 in US bolt I've 
run into with something other than the usual 7/16 head, or a different sized nut as well... hehe
Paul R...


----------

